# Rotory Cutting Tools for latex sheets?



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

I need to purchase a rotory cutter for flat bands,there are the hand types,bed and rail rotory cutters,i would like to buy one and not have to try out several. Which one or type is your favorite,name and model would be of great help.Thanks.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/RTY-2-deluxe-safety-rotary-cutter/dp/B00191TZ78 always been a popular choice.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fiskars with the 45mm wheel


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I got a Fiskars, works pretty good....Walmart, under 20 bucks


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Fiskars and Olfa are pretty much the industry standards. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Guys,I found a fiskars and mat on amazon,plus free shipping


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Youll want a straight edge too, anything can work but the ones that are used for cutting fabric are nice because they have lines marked that help in lining things up.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I like olfa 45mm wheel.. good blades


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

olfa 60mm


----------

